# Would you guys be interested in a rom like....



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

This? I was assigned to create it tonight so that I did. If there is enough demand for it, yall can find it in the dev forum tomorrow...Thoughts, opinions? (I know a picture says less than a thousand words in this game but just the hybrid ui....it runs quite smooth and stable! Again, thoughts, comments, votes for or against the release of this would be very helpful as it is somewhat experimental...


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

A screenshot doesn't really tell you anything outside of the theming.


----------



## c2thej (Nov 29, 2011)

I second that. How about a feature and software info list


----------



## tbot (Aug 24, 2011)

An miui sense hybrid? Lol

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## thisismalhotra (Sep 14, 2011)

Looks more like Touchwiz + thuderbolt to me?


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Considering how large of an impact touchwiz has on the (is the) ui i think its very telling of how the user experience goes. To be honest. Small file size and agility are the main feature set especially when Its something more experimental (touch wiz was not playing nice with the tbolt when i first built a test zip...it has since progressed) So what im asking is, do any of yall like touch wiz? It was a project that JDK had the idea for so I whipped that up last night, he ping ponged me back a file and were gonna play that game until its done..


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Kinda helps to list things like is it cm or sense based, what mods did you/plan to incorporate, etc.


----------



## Spydersilk (Jul 17, 2011)

Support scrollable widgets or touchwiz widgets. I'm Definitely interested


----------



## droid future (Jul 25, 2011)

I would be interested in this creation. I like trying anything and everything for the Tbolt.

Sent from my HTC Mecha using Tapatalk


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

Snow02 said:


> Kinda helps to list things like is it cm or sense based, what mods did you/plan to incorporate, etc.


Lol im sorry i thought the screenshots would be telling enough that it was sense based...Its sense based. And I cant give a feature set/list for something I havent even completed. I was just curious if people had any interest in the project before i delved into it. Seems like people are...Ill work more on it later.


----------



## Intoxikate (Jul 5, 2011)

Definitely am interested! Looks vibrant lol!


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

is it useing tw4 launcher?

Im really on a sense 3.5 kick i love it. Just wish there was a 3.5 rom with working wifi that does not drop out randomly.


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

LSV 1.1 never had any wifi issues on my end....Have you tried it?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

nocoast said:


> LSV 1.1 never had any wifi issues on my end....Have you tried it?


No rosie bar?


----------



## kidhudi (Nov 7, 2011)

how do you make a phone call with it


----------



## nocoast (Oct 17, 2011)

The same way you make a call in any ROM? What the family friendly are you taking about?


----------

